# First timer starting at Freshwater Tank 29 Gallon



## bobzond (Jul 25, 2012)

Well, I have decided to set up a freshwater aquarium for my son's 6th birthday. I plan on setting up a basic community tank without plants at first and see were this hobby goes from there.

I would love some advice on the equipement I have begun purchasing. Any help would be apperciated.

29 Gallon Tank w/glass versa top
Stand
Eheim 2213
Eheim 200 watt heater
Marineland double bright led's
Substrate, I plan on using a light colored estes sand. (is sand too difficult?should I just stick with gravel)
I also plan on adding alot of color using Instantreef artifical coral.

any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly apperciated.


----------



## bobzond (Jul 25, 2012)

It is a standard 30 x 12 rectangle. 

I was thinking very basic easy to care for fish, tetras, danios, barbs and some kind of alge eaters that I am not sure which will fit a 29 gallon. Will a small pelco fit?


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

nooooooooooooooo you cant mix marine decor with freshwater its just so wrong!!!! you can get colour with the fish! tetra, danios and barbs are good choice, make sure you dont buy any of the dyed ones tho. a bristlenose pleco will fit but dont be under the assumption that they will only eat algae, they need wood, veggies and algae wafers. another cool addition is shrimp.

good choice with the eheim stuff tho, best make on the market imo.

if your planning on doing a fish in cycle the danios will be perfect for it. just get 3 for start tho. my cycle fish are still going strong and very big!


----------

